# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Festo AG & Co. KG, industrial control and automation, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Website - festo.com

youtube.com/FestoHQ

vimeo.com/festo

facebook.com/festo.global

twitter.com/festo_global

linkedin.com/company/festo

Festo on Wikipedia

Divisions:

Festo Didactic

_________________________________________________

Festo Ausbildung

youtube.com/FestoAusbildung

__________________________________________________

CEO - Oliver Jung

Projects and products:

BionicMobileAssistant, robotic mobile assistant

BionicSwift, safe aerial acrobatics as a swarm

BionicSoftHand, pneumatic robot hand with artificial intelligence

BionicSoftArm, modular pneumatic lightweight robot

BionicFinWave, underwater robot with a fin drive

BionicWheelBot, robotic flic-flac spider

BionicFlyingFox, robotic bat

BionicWorkplace, BionicMotionRobot, BionicCobot, human-robot collaboration with artificial intelligence 

automation concepts for sample analysis

3D Cocooner, bionic lattice structures from the robotic spinneret

FreeMotionHandling, autonomous flying gripping sphere

Cognigame, brain-computer interface

Bionic Elephant Trunk, Bionic Handling Assistant

FlexShapeGripper, gripping modelled on a chameleon’s tongue

eMotionButterflies, robotic butterflies

BionicANTs, robotic ants

AquaJelly

AirJelly

AquaPenguin

AirPenguin 

Aqua_Ray

Air_Ray

Airic’s arm

Airacuda 

BionicOpter 

BionicKangaroo

eMotionSpheres

TentacleGripper

MultiChoiceGripper, LearningGripper

SmartBird

SupraMotion

----------


## Airicist

ExoHand de Festo
April 26, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Learning Gripper
September 16, 2013




> The LearningGripper from Festo looks like an abstract form of the human hand. The four fingers of the gripper are driven by twelve pneumatic bellows actuators with low-level pressurisation. Thanks to the machine learning process, the gripper is able to teach itself to carry out complex actions such as the targeted gripping and positioning of an object.

----------


## Airicist

Wave Handling
September 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Supra Motion
September 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Festo - DualWingGenerator 

 Published on Mar 31, 2014




> Self-optimising, highly efficient and inspired by bird flight: with the DualWingGenerator, Festo has developed an extraordinary technology platform that uses two pairs of opposing wings to generate power.

----------


## Airicist

Smartbird in Tadeo
April 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robotino as autonomous transport system for MPS

Published on May 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Festo Didactic Opens its “Center for Workforce Technology Education” 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Official, grand opening of Festo Didactic "Center for Workforce Technology Education" in Eatontown, NJ. This training center will provide the high-tech level of training Americans need to secure the 2 million U.S. manufacturing jobs that go unfilled because of shortfalls in skills and training

----------


## Airicist

Festo's Extraordinary Robots That Mimic Biology II: Bionic Learning Network

Uploaded on Nov 26, 2010




> Nature is our best engineer, and the finest robots are the ones that mimic it. Festo, a multinational robotics firm based in Germany, has made some of the most amazing biologically inspired robots out there. In one of our previous posts, "Festo's Extraordinary Robots That Mimic Biology I", you have seen air-penguins and mechanical elephant-arms but these are just few of Festo creations. In these videos, the air-ray, the bionic air-fish, the aqua-jelly, and more are shown. Festo is one of the world leaders in automation, with millions of parts installed in factories all over the globe. Their animal inspired robots are created by the efforts of their Bionic Learning Network. This collection of research groups from academia and industry is part advanced research initiative, part education organization.
> 
> Festo is a German industrial control and automation company based in Esslingen,Germany. Festo is an engineering driven company that sells pneumatic and electric actuators primarily to the automation industry.

----------


## Airicist

Qualification for Industry 4.0 with the CP Factory

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> The CP Factory is a unique cyber-physical research and training platform to impart knowledge on Industry 4.0 technologies. This modular and expandable model factory contains the latest key technologies and applications of mechatronics and automation in a networked industrial production system e.g. Cyber-Physical Systems, RFID, NFC, Plug & Produce, MES, mobile Robotik etc.
> 
> "The Cyber-Physical Factory"
> The universal research and learning platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "Festo's Fantastical Flying Robots"
Festo's chief pilot gives us a private demo of its eMotionButterfly, AirJelly, and AirPenguin

by Evan Ackerman
August 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Festo unveils new bionic robotics at Hannover Messe

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> A regular exhibitor at Hannover Messe, the German leader is showcasing spectacular new bionic industrial robotics at this year’s fair. Octopus Gripper is a robotic structure inspired by the octopus.

----------


## Airicist

How does Festo use AI?

Published on Mar 19, 2019




> In this video you can get an insight how AI will have an enormous impact on Festo’s product portfolio.

----------


## Airicist

Bionic robots with Artificial Intelligence by Festo Robotics

Jun 4, 2020




> Festo is a German multinational industrial control and automation company based in Esslingen am Neckar, Germany. Festo is an engineering-driven company, producing and selling pneumatic and electrical control and drive technology for factory or process automation. Festo Didactic is a world market leader in industrial education and consultancy and is a Founding Sponsor Partner of the WorldSkills Mechatronics Competitions. Sales subsidiaries, distribution centers and factories are located in 61 countries worldwide. The company was named after its founders Albert Fezer and Gottlieb Stoll. The most famous manufacturer of bionic robots (that is, those that imitate nature) is the Festo company. In general, the company makes money by supplying electronics, including servo drives of its own design. But since 2006, there has been a separate direction in creating biorobots in it. Fiono's bionic developments are part of the Bionic Learning Network consortium. It includes 12 institutes and universities, including the University of Stuttgart, the Technical University of Berlin and the Delft University of Technology, as well as large companies: Effekt-Technik GmbH, JNTec GbR, Sachs Engineering and others. But the core development team is Festo engineers, designers and biologists. The company claims that they create biorobots for factories. A few viable examples are already there. But these are not the biorobots that Festo became famous for. Therefore, the main question is: does the company really develop working solutions or is it just PR? And perhaps for military purposes? However, among the development of "Festo" there are many devices of dubious practical use. These are flying penguins, jellyfish floating in the air, controlled helium balls, a robot - a flying fox, a robot gull, a robot kangaroo. It is difficult to imagine them in industrial production, they cannot carry the load and are suitable only for observations from the air. According to the authors of the concepts, these robots were created for testing servo drives, studying aerodynamics and controlling groups of flying objects. Interest "Festo" in the development of flying robots does not fade. Festo created these amazing robotic insects to demonstrate robust functional integration, advances in facilitating robotic designs, and the communications capabilities of individual systems.

----------


## Airicist

Festo Bionic Learning Network: Innovations inspired by nature

Oct 15, 2020




> Whether animals or plants, whether in the water, on land or in the air, nature provides the model for many technical innovations and inventions. This is summed up in the term bionics, which is a combination of the words ‘biology‘ and ‘electronics’. At Festo, learning from nature has a long history, as our Bionic Learning Network is based on using nature as the source for future technologies like robots, assistance systems or drive solutions.

----------


## Airicist2

May 30, 2022




> Elephant trunk as model. With the Bionic E-Trunk our developers have taken the idea of miniaturisation further and have implemented electrically driven natural movements for the first time.
> 
> Find out more: https://www.festo.com/bionice-trunk

----------


## Airicist2

Festo – PhotoBionicCell

May 30, 2022




> Algae are small climate savers. They absorb ten times more carbon dioxide (CO₂) than land plants. In bioreactors equipped with appropriate sensors, control technology and automation, the efficiency of algae can be increased to a hundred times that of land plants. This shows that they have a significant potential for a climate-neutral circular economy. With the PhotoBionicCell research project we are demonstrating a potential approach for industrial biologisation in the future. 
> 
> Find out more: https://www.festo.com/photobioniccell

----------

